# ??Inside Uber's secret self-driving car testing facility??



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

There are approximately 40,000 traffic deaths in the U.S. every year.

The promise of the self-driving car is that it could potentially reduce or eliminate the 94% of crashes that are caused by human error.

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/uber-secret-self-driving-car-testing-facility/
Uber's competition, 
?Waymo, is already offering a limited autonomous ride hailing service in Arizona. 
?Drive.ai has a shuttle service running in Texas, 
?Ford is testing on the streets of Miami.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

> "It's by demonstration. It's by showing that the system works," said Eric Meyhofer, who leads Uber's autonomous driving unit. "It's by not saying it, but proving it."


lol so where's the proof then ? just like Waymos fake sdc service in Arizona and Lyfts fake service in Las Vegas where the human drives the car around we still have no proof a full ride driven fully by a sdc has ever taken place that is shown unedited


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

After hundreds of of billions of dollars of investment, there still isn't a single self-driving vehicle available for purchase to the public. 
Why is that? Even Honda and Toyota have fuel cell cars for sale to the public in the US - proving fuel cells as a viable tech. 

If SD technology isn't viable by now it probably never will be. In a word...vaporware.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

getawaycar said:


> After hundreds of of billions of dollars of investment, there still isn't a single self-driving vehicle available for purchase to the public.
> Why is that? Even Honda and Toyota have fuel cell cars for sale to the public in the US - proving fuel cells as a viable tech.
> 
> If SD technology isn't viable by now it probably never will be. In a word...vaporware.


It's still very early in the game.
Just ask The Tomato ? Greg @iheartuber, @Thetomatoisajoke , he and his employer will advocate patience with this new technology

I understand everyone's impatience ?
The stakes are high
?As High as the current 40,000 people being killed annually by human drivers

Research & Development

? Companies spend resources on investigative New technology undertakings in an ? effort to make discoveries that can help develop new products or way of doing things or work towards enhancing pre-existing products or processes.

? These activities come under the Research and Development (R&D) umbrella.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> It's still very early in the game.
> Just ask The Tomato ? Greg @iheartuber, @Thetomatoisajoke , he and his employer will advocate patience with this new technology
> 
> I understand everyone's impatience ?
> ...


So lemme ger this straight...

Every pro robo taxi lover for the past two years has been coming on UP saying that a revolution is to use your own words "within weeks" meanwhile, the anti robo taxi crowd has always said it will be either decades away or never.

And with each passing day it looks more like never than within weeks.

So now we're "impatient"? LOL

A friendly tip to you @RabbleRouser:

If your job is to convince people that robo taxis are really gonna happen, your biggest challenge is reality itself.

Friendly tip #2- only teenage girls use that many emojis


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> So lemme ger this straight...
> only teenage girls use that many emojis


Tomato ? you assume a lot ?
Male, Female, Age. 
???Greg u need to get out of ur sad cubicle ??
⭐⭐⭐Now post another ? nutty assumption under 
@Thetomatoisajoke ???

https://genhq.com/emoji-frenzy-how-igen-is-leading-the-new-wave-of-communication/


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> Tomato ? you assume a lot ?
> Male, Female, Age.
> ???Greg u need to get out of ur sad cubicle ??
> ⭐⭐⭐Now post another ? nutty assumption under
> ...


It's very obvious you are a white millennial age make

Sorry bro it's very obvious


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> It's very obvious you are a white millennial age make
> 
> Sorry bro it's very obvious


.......your last "obvious" assumption Tomato ? was SDC would be everywhere by now. Greg, Maybe it's time for a vacation. Revaluate ur priorities ???
Take responsibility for ur choices ?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> .......your last "obvious" assumption Tomato ? was SDC would be everywhere by now. Greg, Maybe it's time for a vacation. Revaluate ur priorities ???
> Take responsibility for ur choices ?


Your Schtick of pretending that I'm you is boring

But the funny part is when you verbalize these things even if it's just in a roundabout way, you prove that you are self-aware


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> ?keep the faith, It will get better for u Greg. ⚠ Only boring people are bored.
> 
> Try a CE class in cooking ?. "Short order Cook" ?‍? Greg
> The Tomato ?
> A new career ?


Is that what you're gonna do?

Because, like, you know... you're really the Tomato?

You may or may not be Greg

But you are the Tomato for sure


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> There u go again Tomato ? Greg⚠
> ? Maybe you should click ur heals three times
> and return to
> to ur home https://secureenergy.org/


I welcome any mod to use whatever backdoor methods they have to check my IP address or whatever

I am not the Tomato

You (probably) are


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> I welcome any mod to use whatever backdoor methods they have to check my IP address or whatever
> 
> I am not the Tomato
> 
> You (probably) are


Which of your accounts should be reviewed?
@iheartuber
@Thetomatoisajoke
@goneubering
@uberdriverfornow or
@tomatopaste
Not to worry Greg Tomato ?
No one really cares.

Once again I'll need to ask u to stay on topic

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/uber-secret-self-driving-car-testing-facility/


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> Which of your accounts should be reviewed?
> @iheartuber
> @Thetomatoisajoke
> @goneubering
> ...


Dear Mods

Feel free to check any of the above

I assure you none belong to me

They may, however, belong to the RabbleRouser here


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> Dear Mods
> 
> Feel free to check any of the above
> 
> ...


Once again please stay On Topic

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/uber-secret-self-driving-car-testing-facility/


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> Once again please stay On Topic
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/uber-secret-self-driving-car-testing-facility/


No prob and thanks!

You just gave me a great idea!

Next time you call me the Tomato I'll just say the same



RabbleRouser said:


> Once again please stay On Topic
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/uber-secret-self-driving-car-testing-facility/


BTW you keep trying to trick people by posting little news bits of where we are at with SDC taxis. A little progress here and there. That's cute and all but it doesn't change the fact that for a whole host of reasons a robo taxi service will pretty much never happen on a scale that rivals the human driver transportation biz

Don't believe me? Just wait and see

Or rather wait and don't see

Just like we've done for the last 2 years


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Once again, please stay on thread topic

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/uber-secret-self-driving-car-testing-facility/


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> Once again, please stay on thread topic
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/uber-secret-self-driving-car-testing-facility/


One more time:

It's cute that companies are wasting their time and money chasing the robo taxi dream but there are solid reasons why it will never happen on a scale that rivals human drivers

Time and again your reply to that claim is to simply ignore it and change the subject because there's really nothing else you can do


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> One more time:
> 
> It's cute that companies are wasting their time and money chasing the robo taxi dream but there are solid reasons why it will never happen on a scale that rivals human drivers
> 
> Time and again your reply to that claim is to simply ignore it and change the subject because there's really nothing else you can do


Once again, please stay on thread topic

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/uber-secret-self-driving-car-testing-facility/


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> Once again, please stay on thread topic
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/uber-secret-self-driving-car-testing-facility/


The topic of the thread is nonsense

I gave a good reason why it is

I gave a good reason why you're pushing the nonsense (hint: you will benefit financially if people are fooled)

I said you couldn't retort to that with anything beyond distraction and I was correct because you've done it 3 times now

Care to make it 4?


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

So, all I got out of it is they are not ready yet (big surprise). Their current solution is to add a *second *safety driver and that sounds like a backward step to me. And, they are limiting testing to 25 mph. Any traffic and safety person will tell you is that differences in traffic speed is a major cause of accidents.

Meh. just another ambiguous story crafted to get viewers (click bait)...


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

CarpeNoctem said:


> So, all I got out of it is they are not ready yet (big surprise). Their current solution is to add a *second *safety driver and that sounds like a backward step to me. And, they are limiting testing to 25 mph. Any traffic and safety person will tell you is that differences in traffic speed is a major cause of accidents.
> 
> Meh. just another ambiguous story crafted to get viewers (click bait)...


In other words: this thread is nonsense

But I like your explanation better


----------

